
Should Beginners, Today, Start With JavaScript? - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/code/should-beginners-today-start-with-javascript/
======
arturoogroo
I think that yo should start with C,many of the programming courses in both
universities and highschools try to teach this programming language first,
mainly because is very easy to read and understand... After learning the
basics you could start with some ruby on rails beacuase you could be able to
develop powerful applcations in less time... Good luck! ;)

------
khyryk
With the right guidance, perhaps, but probably not on their own. It helps that
JavaScript has C-style syntax, but a beginner would not know which features to
avoid ([http://oreilly.com/javascript/excerpts/javascript-good-
parts...](http://oreilly.com/javascript/excerpts/javascript-good-parts/bad-
parts.html)).

------
snissn
you should start with ruby!

Ruby on Rails (RoR) is very good

